

A new approach to programmers community - pankratiev
http://tagmask.com/start

======
pankratiev
I built a site for programmers, which uses tags to provide to each user with
only relevant information. It's a place to share and discuss technical stuff,
which uses tags to connect programmers with the same interests. Hope it will
be interesting to you.

